# Adding More Shrimp!



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

QQ: I have a 26g tank with 20 CRS in there at the moment. Lots of plants, but no other critters/fish. If I add another 20 shrimp, would that spike my levels and cause a mini-cycle? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

personally, i dont think so. I've had close to 150-300 shrimp in a 10 gallon only because they wouldnt stop breeding. i dont suggest having as many shrimp as i did, but adding another 20 should be fine


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## jeivii (Apr 1, 2014)

I look to have something like that too. I'm enamoured by some of the tanks at ShrimpFever's store and I just want to have a boat-load of shrimp in my tank at home to stare out. Reading up on some Kale feeding and it seems like I just need some Kale and patience to have my Shrimp colony.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Jeivii,

If you can, you should also come out to next month's shrimpers meet! Some of the pros show up and we get to bombard them with questions XD. We share our experiences, our trials, our errors, and our successes.

I started back in March with my first shrimp tank, and have definitely caught the bug. Since I created this thread I have yet to add more shrimp, but have a lot on the way.

As far as diet goes kale is definitely some good food, but a varied diet is recommended. I feed a rotation of kale, snowflake food, and algae wafers. If you have any questions feel free to ask. It's a great community here!



jeivii said:


> I look to have something like that too. I'm enamoured by some of the tanks at ShrimpFever's store and I just want to have a boat-load of shrimp in my tank at home to stare out. Reading up on some Kale feeding and it seems like I just need some Kale and patience to have my Shrimp colony.


----------

